# How socially acceptable is the inside of your head?



## Strong Bulk Brah (Oct 23, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Perhaps. But also likely true. Just on kinks alone many would be locked up for 'thought crimes'.
> 
> Maybe you've been talking to the wrong types of people. Or your thoughts are way more socially acceptable than you thought.


Haha, I can guarantee that with my relentless assertivness and take charge attitude, my kinks are certaintly not socially accpetable. And going on the topic of this thread, most people you talk to aren't going to let loose whats roaming around in there noggin.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Strong Bulk Brah said:


> Haha, I can guarantee that with my relentless assertivness and take charge attitude, my kinks are certaintly not socially accpetable. And going on the topic of this thread, most people you talk to aren't going to let loose whats roaming around in there noggin.


Maybe not. 4's? I feel like 4's might more than others. I need to meet more 4's.


----------



## ebae (Sep 21, 2015)

As far as I am concerned if it is legal then it is socially acceptable (until society complains enough to make it otherwise), and those that have a problem with it need to open their mind a bit more.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

ebae said:


> As far as I am concerned if it is legal then it is socially acceptable (until society complains enough to make it otherwise), and those that have a problem with it need to open their mind a bit more.


Plenty of things that aren't legal are socially acceptable.


----------



## ebae (Sep 21, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Plenty of things that aren't legal are socially acceptable.


My statement stands. However, I am willing to hear a few examples that will help me revise my perspective.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Depending on one's location. Smoking/drinking/sex vs age of consent.
While certain types of sex for example, may be socially acceptable but illegal as well.


----------



## ebae (Sep 21, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Depending on one's location. Smoking/drinking/sex vs age of consent.
> While certain types of sex for example, may be socially acceptable but illegal as well.


I'm a big picture guy. I look at what is acceptable in my country as a whole. Although, the age of consent issue is one I have struggled with many years since it just seems absurd, I tend to look at it on a state level. 

How does age of consent work in Canada?


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

ebae said:


> I'm a big picture guy. I look at what is acceptable in my country as a whole. Although, the age of consent issue is one I have struggled with many years since it just seems absurd, I tend to look at it on a state level.
> 
> How does age of consent work in Canada?


Can't actually tell you, my school years were spent state-side. I do know that consensual sadistic play can easily land you in prison.


----------



## Elaihr (Jun 24, 2015)

I think I'm outwardly very acceptable but most people would be shocked if they could read my thoughts. Oftentimes they're right off inappropriate, but it's because I'm curious. I like to test things (pretty much everything) in my mind. It's not that I want to do these things, many of them are repulsive to me, but that's kind of why I try them in my head.

Also I'm probably a lot more skeptical towards people in my mind, than I show. While I don't think that this is very strange, I've understood that many people think of me as extremely innocent and loving why I suppose they wouldn't expect it.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah. not at all. I always imagine people naked on the street :laughing:
But I think most people's thoughts aren't socially acceptable. Mine are unacceptable a little bit more frequenty than average heh.
But imagine the chaos if suddenly everyone could read eevryone's thoughts. Lovely.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

People would get so desensitized so quickly. That's be kinda nice.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Many structures of our culture would slowly collapse. Think how much everyone depends on lying. We'd enter a new era as a species.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

ebae said:


> As far as I am concerned if it is legal then it is socially acceptable (until society complains enough to make it otherwise), and those that have a problem with it need to open their mind a bit more.


There are plenty of things in my head that are not legal. Thing is, they are in my head. I wouldn't murder someone in real life, even if I have had detailed fantasies about horrible things - like what it would be like to dissect a living person, touching living organs... It would be an absolutely horrifying thing to do, but thinking about it is quite intriguing.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Skulltum said:


> There are plenty of things in my head that are not legal. Thing is, they are in my head. I wouldn't murder someone in real life, even if I have had detailed fantasies about horrible things - like what it would be like to dissect a living person, touching living organs... It would be an absolutely horrifying thing to do, but thinking about it is quite intriguing.


Hmm. This gets me thinking people would know about the illegal shit I've done. Ha. Not cool.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Skulltum said:


> There are plenty of things in my head that are not legal. Thing is, they are in my head. I wouldn't murder someone in real life, even if I have had detailed fantasies about horrible things - like what it would be like to dissect a living person, touching living organs... It would be an absolutely horrifying thing to do, but thinking about it is quite intriguing.


I almost spit my drink out on the monitor. Though, I can't say that I haven't thought about strangling a few people a time or two... But, like you said, it'd never happen in real life. Heck, I can't even say the mean things I think of some people in my head to them...


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

pdoc is waiting until i'm legal so we can discuss personality disorders formally so probably not very acceptable


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't believe anyone has a socially accepted inner monologue. The social layer is removed when we are in our minds. just like children who haven't developed a social layer to their out monologue yet. the filter hasn't developed yet.


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Strong Bulk Brah said:


> Pffft, dramatics


What do you expect? That's what Fours do.


----------



## Ulyana (Oct 28, 2015)

Would lose all friends and likely be confined to a padded cell to live out the rest of my years in quarantine. No exaggerating.


----------



## Strong Bulk Brah (Oct 23, 2015)

The Scorched Earth said:


> What do you expect? That's what Fours do.


Hahaha, fair enough


----------

